# Mr Honda - and God.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr Soichiro Honda, of the Honda Motor Corporation, died and went to heaven for judgement. 

At the gates, St. Peter told Mr Honda, "Since you've been such a good man and your motorcycles and cars have changed the world, your reward is, you can hang out with anyone you want in Heaven."

Mr Honda thought about it for a minute and then said, "I want to hang out with God. I have a question for Him".

St. Peter took Mr Honda to the Throne Room and introduced him to God.

He then asked God, "Aren't you the inventor of women?"

God said, "Ah, yes. Indeed I am".

"Well," said Mr Honda, "Professional to professional, you have some major design flaws in your design."

1- There's too much inconsistency in the front-end protrusion.

2- It chatters constantly at high speeds.

3- Most of the rear ends are too soft and wobble too much.

4- The intake is placed way too close to the exhaust.

5- Plus the monthly down time and aggravation are outrageous, and don't even get me started talking about the maintenance costs."

"Hmmmm, you do raise some good points" replied God, "Lets have a little look."

God went to his Celestial super Computer, typed in a few things and waited for the results. 

After a moment God said, 

"Well, it may be true that my invention seems to be flawed - but according to these numbers, more men are riding my invention than yours........."


----------

